# Timmy's Cookie



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Treats in our house have two purposes the first being a toy, at least with Timmy, and secondary is of course is to be eaten. I gave Tim and Mae a cookie the day before I took this video, Mae ate hers and Tim continued to leave his as a play thing. I think he secretly likes to test Mae's willpower. Mae enjoys taking toys that Tim plays with and he will put them down until Mae comes to get it and she will be sternly corrected. I still closely supervise when "favored" things are left for the taking but Timmy has been pretty good with Mae's antics and sometimes I think he enjoys displaying his superiority. I have learned that Tim's corrections are a necessary evil so Mae learns that not everything is hers but she certainly turns on the charm when she wants something.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12255666926/


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh my! What a charmer! And she knows it, too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh so cute! I can't believe that he finally let her have a piece . I just love the wiggles!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cute. Love how she uses her girlish charms on him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute little stinker!!! Love her topknot. They are both so much fun to watch !


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

That is too cute! It is funny how he doesn't want her to have it, but he doesn't want to eat it either. I am impressed how they get along!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

How can you stand all that cuteness day in and day out?! What a great video! :laugh: -Jeanne-


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah sweet Timmy and rascally Mae Mae! What a cute pair!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable! I think Timmy was actually very kind.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hahaha. So cute!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol! This is way too cute! Timmy is a good older brother


----------

